
A Sci-Fi Veteran Tells His Own (Earthling) Story - okfine
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/20/books/becoming-superman-j-michael-straczynski.html
======
thom
Ask ten different scientists about the environment, population control,
genetics, and you'll get ten different answers. But there's one thing every
scientist on the planet agrees on. Whether it happens in a hundred years or a
thousand years or a million years, eventually our Sun will grow cold and go
out. When that happens, it won't just take us. It'll take Marilyn Monroe, and
Lao-Tzu, and Einstein, and Morobuto, and Buddy Holly, and Aristophanes, and
all of this... all of this... was for nothing. Unless we go to the stars.

~~~
DavidAdams
I don't think you'll find any scientist that will predict that the sun will
burn out in a hundred years :-)

~~~
thom
Fairly sure several races in the Babylon V universe were entirely capable of
killing a star if they really wanted to, so I’ll try and forgive JMS the
poetic license.

~~~
DavidAdams
Despite my quibble, I find the sentiment to be very poetic and inspiring.

------
marktangotango
This article didn't mention he (J. Michael Straczynski) wrote a movie directed
by Clint Eastwood in 2008 that starred Angelina Jolie. Really versatile
writer, remarkably so.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Changeling_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Changeling_\(film\))

~~~
thom
Can’t think of many people who have given me such lifelong entertainment, from
Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors onwards.

------
IOT_Apprentice
JMS's story arc for Babylon 5 was amazing. It is so unfortunate that the suits
at Paramount refuse to allow that property to be refreshed or expanded upon as
a new series or rebooted one. Such great writing. I enjoy his comments on
twitter as well.

~~~
m0llusk
"The quality of our thoughts is bordered on all sides by our facility with
language." \--J. Michael Straczynski

